# Multi-probe grill temp thermometer needs



## Victor Stratton (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello all!

I have a large Lang smoker and I would really like to find a 4-6 probe thermometer for the grill temps.  I currently have two Maverick ET732 that I use but with 2 racks the temps vary quite a bit and would like 2 more probes to cover the entire smoker.

I don't need meat thermometers, as I can use the Mavericks I have but I would like one unit with 4-6 probes.  I have checked many sites for one under $200 but haven't been able to find one that I like.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2017)

Morpilot on Amazon is bluetooth. No bad reviews here so far. 
-Kurt


----------



## Victor Stratton (Dec 19, 2017)

dr k said:


> Morpilot on Amazon is bluetooth. No bad reviews here so far.
> -Kurt



Will those probes work for the grill?  I am not sure what the difference between the meat and grill probes are but my Maverick ones are slightly different.


----------



## schwonkhead (Dec 19, 2017)

I recently purchased the inkbird 6 probe therm from amazon. Only used it a couple times, but seems to work well as meat probe or grate probe. It is also bluetooth.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

Victor Stratton said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have a large Lang smoker and I would really like to find a 4-6 probe thermometer for the grill temps.  I currently have two Maverick ET732 that I use but with 2 racks the temps vary quite a bit and would like 2 more probes to cover the entire smoker.
> 
> ...



Get one from Jeff.  <click here<


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 4, 2018)

schwonkhead said:


> I recently purchased the inkbird 6 probe therm from amazon. Only used it a couple times, but seems to work well as meat probe or grate probe. It is also bluetooth.



Have you still been using it and happy with it? How far away can you get from it and still work? My smokehouse is 30 yards from my house, so I can be 100' from my smokehouse while its running. I am interested in getting the 4 or 6 probe model.

One says 150' and my office is 105' by google earth. I'm just looking for actual reviews of it working.


----------



## schwonkhead (Apr 17, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Have you still been using it and happy with it? How far away can you get from it and still work? My smokehouse is 30 yards from my house, so I can be 100' from my smokehouse while its running. I am interested in getting the 4 or 6 probe model.
> 
> One says 150' and my office is 105' by google earth. I'm just looking for actual reviews of it working.


I have used it a lot since my last post. The only thing that limits the range is walls, but if there is just one wall from your office to your smoker i think it would be fine. I was about 150’ away when i first lost connection across my property, and i was on the other side of my garage.

One nice thing we found with it when we smoked deer sausage this feb, is we set a table between my smoker and my dads and we were able to have a probe at the top and bottom of both to keep tabs on temps without going outside.

 Bottom line, i would recommend this unit to everyone.


----------



## dr k (Apr 18, 2018)

There are a few bluetooth therms that have identical probes that have not had a bad review on SMF. Soraken, Morpilot, Silipower and a few others. I got this Soraken for the discount code and others have as well with zero complaints. No news is good news.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/soraken.273046/


----------

